# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Psoriasis - Artikels

## gast III

*HIERONDER VIND U VERSCHILLENDE ARTIKELS OVER PSORIASIS*
*Agnes*



Kent er iemand een goede remedie tegen matige psoriasis zonder steeds de cortizonen-toer te moeten opgaan.
Ik heb een klein vlekje op de achterkant van men hoofd, na behandeling met Cortizonen is dit direct weg maar dit is steeds een zeer tijdelijke oplossing
Tevens heb ik regelmatig last van schilfers in de baardstreek, dit kan ik onder controle houden met zinkzeep.

Het probleem dat mij het meest ergert is de psoriasis aan de bilnaad achteraan. ook daar schilfert de huid maar aangezien deze plaats minder het daglicht ziet en iets meer zweterig is hangt hier ook een onaangename geur aan vast. in plaats van schilfers krijg ik hier dan ook meer een poederachtig huid recedu.Ook hier zijn cortizonen een zeer tijdelijke oplossing.

----------


## Guest

Zaroa dode zeezout is een perfect middel tegen psoriasis&#33;

----------


## Agnes574

*Nieuw veelbelovend geneesmiddel tegen psoriasis* 


Twee nieuwe studies bij bijna 2000 patiënten met milde tot ernstige psoriasis tonen aan dat het nieuwe geneesmiddel ustekinumab zeer effectief is om de ziekte onder controle te houden, nauwelijks bijwerkingen heeft en gemakkelijk in het gebruik is dan de bestaande middelen. De studies verschenen in The Lancet. 
Ustekinumab wordt ingespoten: de eerste twee dosissen met een maand interval, en dan om de drie maanden. Bij 9 op de 10 behandelde patiënten heeft het produkt een gunstig resultaat, met een gemiddelde verbetering van de symptomen met 75% na één jaar. Ustekinumab is een nieuw menselijk monoclonaal antilichaam dat de verstoorde immuunreactie in het lichaam waarvan psoriasis een gevolg is, kan reguleren. 
Momenteel onderzoekt het Europese Geneesmiddelenagentschap (EMEA) een aanvraag om het geneesmiddel op de Europese markt te kunnen introduceren.


(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Petra717

*Wat is psoriasis?* 
Psoriasis is een chronische huidziekte die wordt gekenmerkt door dikke rode schilferende plekken op de huid. De aandoening wordt veroorzaakt door een stoornis in de huidgroei. Ongeveer 250.000 mensen in Nederland hebben psoriasis. 
Normaal gesproken wordt de huid geleidelijk vernieuwd: oude huidcellen worden aan de buitenkant losgelaten en er groeien aan de onderzijde van de opperhuid weer aan. Bij psoriasis is de aanmaak van huidcellen versneld en worden de teveel gemaakte cellagen niet afgestoten. Hierdoor ontstaan plakken huid met een dikke laag onrijpe huidcellen die moeilijk afschilferen. 
De oorzaak van deze verstoorde huidaanmaak is nog niet bekend. 

*Wie krijgt psoriasis?* 
Psoriasis komt voor op alle leeftijden. Meestal begint het na de puberteit, maar ook babies en ouderen kunnen psoriasis ontwikkelen. Er is duidelijk sprake van een familiaire component: de kinderen van een psoriasispatient hebben 10% kans om zelf psoriasis te ontwikkelen. 
Sommige geneesmiddelen kunnen psoriasis uitlokken of verergeren; voorbeelden zijn bèta-blokkers en lithium. Ook roken is een aanzienlijke risicofactor voor psoriasis: rokers hebben een tot 3x grotere kans om psoriasis te ontwikkelen dan niet-rokers. Stoppen met roken kan bij veel patiënten een verbetering van de klachten geven.

*Welke vormen van psoriasis zijn er?* 
*psoriasis vulgaris* 
Heel typisch voor psoriasis zijn rode schilferende plekken aan de strekzijde van armen en benen. Vooral de knieen en ellebogen doen vaak mee. Dit is de meest algemene vorm en heet daarom psoriasis vulgaris oftewel: gewone psoriasis. (Voor foto's: klik hier...)

*psoriasis guttata* 
Dit is ook een veel voorkomende vorm van psoriasis en wordt gekenmerkt door vele kleine schilferende rode plekjes verspreid over het lichaam.

*psoriasis inversa* 
in tegenstelling tot de gewone psoriasis waar de plekken aan de strekzijde van de armen en benen te vinden zijn, zien wij bij psoriasis inversa juist plekken in de plooien. Voorbeelden zijn de liezen, oksels en bij vrouwen onder de borsten. Psoriasis inversa is meestal niet schilferend: het zijn roze-rode glanzende plekken en meestal niet verdikt.

*psoriasis capitis:* 
psoriasis op het behaarde hoofd lijkt soms op ‘roos’ (seborrhoisch eczeem), maar de hoofdhuid is vaak veel roder en schilfert veel sterker dan bij seborrhoisch eczeem.

*psoriasis unguum:* 
vaak zijn ook de nagels aangedaan. Kenmerkend zijn kleine putjes in de nagel. Bij ernstiger vormen ontstaat er ook een dikke eeltlaag onder de nagel die de nagelplaat optilt.

*psoriasis arthropathica* 
bij alle beschreven vormen van psoriasis kunnen ook klachten ontstaan van pijnlijke gewrichten. Dit heet psoriasis arthropathica of artritis psoriatica. 

*psoriasis pustulosis palmoplantaris (Andrews-Barber)* 
deze bijzondere vorm van psoriasis betreft kleine met pus gevulde blaasjes aan de handpalmen en/of voetzolen. De aandoening wordt bijna uitsluitend gezien bij rokers.

*Behandeling van psoriasis* 
Er zijn verschillende soorten behandeling voorhanden. Elke behandeling is gericht op het onderdrukken van de symptomen. Op dit moment is het nog niet mogelijk om psoriasis te genezen. Ruwweg kunnen de behandelingen in 3 groepen worden onderverdeeld: lokale therapie met zalven, cremes en lotionslichttherapiesystemische therapieVaak worden behandelingen uit de verschillende groepen gecombineerd. 

*Lokale therapie* 

*corticosteroïden ('hormooncrèmes')* 
In de bestrijding van psoriasis wordt veelvuldig gebruik gemaakt van corticosteroiden. Deze corticosteroiden, die lijken op de hormonen die de bijnier maakt, zorgen voor een onstekingsremming en afname van de dikte van de psoriasis plekken. Vaak lukt het om met sterke corticosteroiden de huid vrijwel geheel rustig te krijgen. Corticosteroiden worden verdeeld in verschillende sterkte klassen: van klasse 1 (licht) tot klasse 4 (zwaar). In de behandeling van psoriasis worden over het algemeen de zwaardere klassen gebruikt (klasse 3 en 4). Er zijn corticosteroid zalven (voor ’s avonds), crèmes en emulsies (voor overdag) en lotions (voor het behaarde hoofd). Nadelen van de therapie: na langdurig gebruik hebben corticosteroiden minder effect (tachyfylaxie) en kan de huid dunner worden (atrofie).

*calcipotriol en calcitriol* 
Sinds enige tijd zijn calcipotriol (Daivonex ®) en calcitriol (Silkis ®) op de markt. Het zijn derivaten van Vitamine D3. Het werkingsmechanisme is nog niet geheel opgehelderd, maar waarschijnlijk vindt een remming plaats van de aanmaak van huidcellen en ontwikkelen de huidcellen die wel ontstaan zich beter.
Het kan gebruikt worden voor alle vormen van psoriasis, maar is vooral succesvol bij psoriasis vulgaris en psoriasis van het behaarde hoofd. 
Calcipotriol (Daivonex ®) is verkrijgbaar in crème en een speciale lotion voor psoriasis van het behaarde hoofd.
Calcipotriol kan goed gecombineerd worden met andere behandelingen zoals corticosteroiden of lichttherapie. Bij calcitriol moet dit nog worden onderzocht.

*calcipotriol/betamethason (Dovobet ®)* 
In 2003 werd Dovobet ® gelanceerd, een zalf die bestaat uit calcipotriol (zie boven) en betamethason (een corticosteroid). De zalf hoeft maar eenmaal daags te worden aangebracht op de psoriasisplekken.

*ditranol* 
Ditranol remt de celgroei. Het is verkrijgbaar in cremes met verschillende concentraties (van 0,05% tot 3%). Over het algemeen wordt begonnen met een lage concentratie en wordt deze naar behoefte langzaam opgehoogd, dit om lokale irritatie te vermijden. Het kan gebruikt worden in alle vormen van psoriasis, inclusief die van het behaarde hoofd.
Nadelen: irritatie van de huid. Paars/bruine vlekken op de huid (tijdelijk) of op de kleding (permanent).

*salicylzuur* 
Vaak is er bij psoriasis sprake van een dikke, witte, aan de huid vastzittende schilfering. Het aanbrengen van genezende zalven bovenop de schilfers heeft geen zin omdat het werkend bestanddeel dan niet tot de huidcellen waar het zijn taak moet uitvoeren kan doordringen. Daarom is het verstandig om, als er veel schilfers op de huid zitten, deze voordat de werkzame zalf wordt aangebracht, los te weken met salicylzuur. Dit middel maakt huidschilfers week en zacht.

zie verder deel 2

----------


## Petra717

*Behandeling van psoriasis* 

*Lichttherapie* 
Er zijn twee soorten lichttherapie geschikt voor de behandeling van psoriasis: 

*PUVA* 
UltraViolet A (UVA) licht is een bestandeel van het natuurlijk zonlicht. Het licht dringt vrij diep in de huid door. Door het ultraviolet licht wordt de celgroei beinvloed, evenals de ontsteking van de huid. In de meeste ziekenhuizen bevinden zich lichtcabines voor UVA licht. Uit ervaring is gebleken dat UVA alléén onvoldoende effect sorteert bij psoriasis en dat het nodig is een medicijn toe te voegen dat de werking van UVA versterkt. Dit medicijn heet psoraleen.
Meestal wordt bij PUVA-therapie de psoraleen in de vorm van tabletjes ingenomen, 1-2 uur voor de belichting. Patienten worden doorgaans 2 keer per week op deze manier behandeld gedurende meerdere weken of enkele maanden.
In sommige dagbehandelcentra is het mogelijk bad-PUVA te krijgen. Bij deze vorm wordt de psoraleen niet geslikt, maar in badwater opgelost. Nadat de patient in bad geweest is wordt hij belicht.

_Voordelen:_ beproefde, effectieve behandelmethodebij uitgebreide psoriasis is het veel makkelijker dan smeren.

_Nadelen:_Frequente lichtbehandelingen verhogen (net als bij gewoon zonlicht) de kans op ontstaan van huidkanker op langere termijn.De psoraleentabletten kunnen misselijkheid veroorzaken.Niet toepasbaar tijdens zwangerschap of borstvoeding.

*UVB* 
Ultraviolet B is, net als ultaviolet A, een bestanddeel van het natuurlijk zonlicht. Het heeft een krachtiger werking dan UVA en wordt daarom zonder aanvullende orale medicijnen, zoals psoraleen, toegepast. PUVA (dus UVA + psoraleen) werkt wel krachtiger dan UVB.
Nadeel van UVB is dat het minder diep in de huid doordringt en daardoor voor behandeling van bepaalde huidaandoeningen minder geschikt is.Voor psoriasis is het echter over het algemeen goed te gebruiken.
Sinds enige jaren zijn er nieuwe UVB lampen in gebruik (TL-01, Philips) die bijna even effectief zijn als PUVA therapie.

_Voordelen:_ beproefde, effectieve behandelmethodebij uitgebreide psoriasis is het veel makkelijker dan smeren.kan eventueel bij zwangerschap worden toegepast

_Nadelen:_Frequente lichtbehandelingen verhogen de kans op ontstaan van huidkanker op langere termijn.

*UV-thuisbehandeling* 
Tegenwoordig is het in veel gevallen mogelijk de UV therapie ook thuis te volgen. Dit geeft behalve het voordeel van meer privacy ook de mogelijkheid om de belichting uit te voeren op de momenten van de dag dat het U goed uitkomt. Deze thuistherapie kan door Uw dermatoloog worden aangevraagd.

*Systemische therapie* 
Bij ernstige vormen van psoriasis die niet met lokale middelen of lichttherapie onder controle kan worden gebracht zal de dermatoloog een systemische therapie voorstellen. Controle en begeleiding van deze therapieen horen altijd door de medisch specialist te worden uitgevoerd. 
Er zijn verschillende mogelijkheden: 

*ciclosporine* 
Ciclosporine onderdrukt de immuunreactie die bij psoriasis een rol speelt.

_Voordelen:_ eenvoudig in te nemenmeestal zeer effectief

_Nadelen:_ciclosporine is maar gedurende een bepaalde tijd toe te passen. Na stoppen kan de psoriasis weer sterk opspelen.er zijn vele mogelijke bijwerkingen beschreven, waaronder bloeddrukstijging en nierproblematiek. Regelmatige controles van bloed en bloeddruk zijn noodzakelijk.

*acitretine* 
Acitretine lijkt op vitamine A zuur en zorgt ervoor dat de huidcellen weer normaal uitgroeien.

_Voordelen:_ Eenvoudig in te nemen, over het algemeen 1x per dagKan als een van de weinige therapieen ook helpen bij psoriasis van de nagels en psoriasis pustulosis palmoplantaris (Andrews-Barber)

_Nadelen:_Zwangerschap streng verboden tot 2 jaar na het stoppen van de acitretine. Acitretine is zeer schadelijk voor het ongeboren kind.Tijdens de therapie kunnen droge lippen, huid en ogen ontstaan.Er zijn vele andere bijwerkingen beschreven zoals stijging van cholesterolgehalte in het bloed, misselijkheid, hoofdpijn, veranderingen aan de botten.Het bloed moet regelmatig worden onderzocht.

*methotrexaat* 
Dit geneesmiddel werkt door remming van de celdeling. Bij psoriasis is er ook sprake van een toegenomen celdeling, die door de methotrexaat wordt genormaliseerd.

_Voordelen:_Eenvoudig in te nemen, over het algemeen 3x per week.

_Nadelen:_Niet tijdens zwangerschap te gebruiken, mannen die methotrexaat gebruiken mogen geen kinderen verwekken.Remming van de aanmaak van bloedcellen in het beenmerg mogelijk.Leverstoornissen (soms is bij langdurige behandeling onderzoek van de lever d.m.v. een leverbiopt nodig).Er is nog een groot aantal andere bijwerkingen beschreven.

*fumaarzuur* 
fumaarzuur is een geneesmiddel dat alleen via een artsenverklaring verkrijgbaar is omdat het niet officieel in Nederland is geregistreerd. Het wordt toegepast als ander systemische geneesmiddelen onvoldoende werken of te veel bijwerkingen hebben.

*biologicals* 
een nieuwe ontwikkeling in de behandeling van psoriasis betreft het toepassen van de zogeheten 'biologicals'. Dit zijn recent ontwikkelde geneesmiddelen die meestal door recombinant technieken tot stand zijn gekomen. Tot voorkort werden deze biologicals vooral toegepast bij rheumatoïde arthritis en bij psoriasis arthropathica. Sinds begin 2005 kunnen biologicals ook worden voorgeschreven voor de ernstige vormen van 'gewone' psoriasis. De dermatoloog kan deze middelen voorschrijven wanneer andere systemische therapieën (zoals met ciclosporine en methotrexaat) al geprobeerd zijn.

_Etanercept ( Enbrel ® )_ Etanercept werkt door te binden aan TNF (tumour necrosis factor) dat een belangrijke rol speelt in het ontstaan van de ontstekingsreactie bij psoriasis. Aan etanercept gebonden TNF kan niet binden aan de TNF-receptor en dus komt de ontstekingreactie niet op gang. 
Het geneesmiddel wordt toegediend d.m.v. een injectie die (na oefening en begeleiding) door de patient zelf of iemand uit zijn/haar omgeving kan worden toegediend. De standaard behandeling behelst 2 injecties per week. 
Hoewel etanercept slechts een vrij specifiek onderdeel van het immuunsysteem beïnvloedt wordt het middel niet voorgeschreven bij mensen met actieve infecties of een verhoogd risico op infecties. Net als bij de andere systemische behandelingen van psoriasis is het belangrijk dat Uw behandelend dermatoloog U uitgebreid voorlicht en tijdens de behandeling begeleidt. De behandeling met etanercept wordt doorgaans goed verdragen. 

Efalizumab ( Raptiva ® ) 
Efalizumab is een recombinant, gehumaniseerd IgG1 anti CD11a monoklonaal antilichaam dat sinds medio 2005 kan worden ingezet tegen ernstige vormen van psoriasis. 
Het middel voorkomt dat de T-cellen van het afweersysteem, die een belangrijke rol spelen in psoriasis, worden geactiveerd. Ook efalizumab moet onderhuids worden geïnjecteerd. 
Evenals etanercept wordt efalizumab gereserveerd voor patiënten met ernstige psoriasis die onvoldoende reageren op de andere systemische behandelingen voor psoriasis. 

_Infliximab (Remicade ®)_ 
Ook Infliximab is in 2005 geregistreerd voor de behandeling van psoriasis. Het is een IgG1 monoclonaal antilichaam dat zowel bindt aan de oplosbare als de transmembrane vormen van TNFalpha. Deze binding voorkomt de schadelijke effecten van TNFalpha en remt het ontstekingsproces. Bij patienten met psoriasis wordt een verhoogde spiegel van TNFalpha in het bloed gevonden. Het is vastgesteld dat de hoeveelheid TNFalpha spiegel in het bloed direct samenhangt met de activiteit van de psoriasis. Binding van dit TNFalpha door infliximab remt de psoriasisactiviteit. Infliximab is een biological dat wordt toegediend per infuus. Remicade is voor de indicatie psoriasis is opgenomen in de Regeling Dure Geneesmiddelen.

_Adalimumab (Humira ®)_
Adalimumab is ook een TNFalpha remmer die geregistreerd is voor de behandeling van psoriasis arthropatica. Het middel wordt toegediend d.m.v. injecties die elke twee weken worden gegeven. Zoals hierboven beschreven speelt TNFalpha een belangrijke rol in het ontstaan van psoriasis en middelen die remming van TNFalpha teweegbrengen remmen daarom de ziekteactiviteit van psoriasis.


Meer informatie over: psoriasis captitis, psoriasis unguum, psoriasis arthropathica, psoriasis pustulosis, PUVA, UVB en corticosteroïeden

(_bron: huidinfo.nl_)

----------


## Petra717



----------


## Petra717



----------


## Petra717



----------


## Petra717



----------


## Agnes574

Mensen met psoriasis mogen gerust zwemmen!

Psoriasis is een chronische huidziekte gekenmerkt door rode vlekken bedekt met witte schilfers. De huiduitslag komt vooral voor op de hoofdhuid, de strekzijde van knieën en ellebogen, de onderkant van de rug, de benen en armen, de handen en voeten, de lichaamsplooien en het gezicht (vrij zeldzaam). Een veralgemeende vorm over het hele lichaam is zeldzaam. 
De ziekte komt dikwijls familiaal voor. Er bestaat ongeveer 10 procent kans dat een kind psoriasis krijgt indien één ouder psoriasis heeft; 50 procent kans indien beide ouders psoriasis hebben. Bij één patiënt op drie breekt psoriasis door tijdens de adolescentie.

Een groot misverstand over psoriasis is dat veel mensen denken dat het besmettelijk is. Het gevolg is wel eens onhandige reacties en onbegrip bij zwembadgasten. Psoriasis is echter niet besmettelijk. Anderzijds schamen veel (jonge) psoriasispatiënten zich omdat in zwemkleding iedereen hun huiduitslag kan zien. Uit studies blijkt dat psoriasis voor 1 op 3 patiënten de reden is waarom hij / zij geen sport meer beoefent.
Kinderen en volwassenen met psoriasis mogen gerust gaan zwemmen. Wanneer de kwaliteit van het zwemwater goed is en de chloordosering niet te hoog ligt, zal zwemmen de psoriasis niet verergeren. De psoriasis zal meestal zelfs verbeteren door het nemen van zoutwaterbaden in combinatie met zonlicht.

Psoriasispatiënten moeten wel een paar voorzorgsmaatregelen nemen.
 Breng vooraf een vochtinbrengende crème aan, 
 Blijf niet te lang in het water. Aan te raden is ongeveer 20 - 30 minuten.
 Voorkom lichte beschadiging van de huid. Wees dus bijvoorbeeld voorzichtig met glijbanen. Een schaafwondje of een klein sneetje kan psoriasis verergeren. Psoriasis-plekken bloeden erg snel.
 neem achteraf een douche om irriterend chloor, chemicaliën of zout van de gevoelige huid te spoelen. Te veel zeewater en chloor of chemicaliën in zwembaden kan jeuk en kloofjes veroorzaken. 
 Droog je grondig af na het douchen: gebruik een zachte handdoek; deppen is beter dan wrijven. Breng daarna opnieuw en royaal een vochtinbrengende crème aan (en bij zon een zonnefilter om de huid te beschermen tegen UVA- en UVB-stralen). 

Meer info: www.psoriasis-vl.be
02-10-2008 
(bron: Gezondheid.be)

----------

